# Hemangiosarcoma research?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Morris Foundation is doing The Golden Retriever Lifetime Study which is currently doing Cancer in Goldens Research. 

Several of the dogs of Forum members have enrolled and are participating in this Study.
Enrollment has been completed, I'm not sure what type of Cancer is being studied. 

Here is their website-

Golden Retriever Lifetime Study

If you do a search here on the forum for the Morris Foundation or the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study, several threads will come up you can read through.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Morris Foundation is doing The Golden Retriever Lifetime Study which is currently doing Cancer in Goldens Research.
> 
> Several of the dogs of Forum members have enrolled and are participating in this Study.
> Enrollment has been completed, I'm not sure what type of Cancer is being studied.
> ...


 Thank you, this is the kind of thing I was looking for! I've bookmarked the site. I don't know how much money I can raise, but Ruby was very well-known in the Canadian agility world, and I have a bit of experience with fundraising, so I'm hoping to be able to collect a reasonable amount.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck with your fundraiser, wonderful tribute to your beautiful Ruby.
Very sorry for your loss of her.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have just enrolled Max in the Golden Years Study from Colorado State University. This is for the study of T zone lymphoma in golden retrievers. He has not been diagnosed with it but they need goldens over age 9 with and without the cancer.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Take a look at the Golden Retriever Foundation _Welcome to the Golden Retriever Foundation _They are involved with funding various types of research related to Golden health issues. I believe their Zeke Fund is dedicated to researching cancer in the breed. Perhaps there's something similar in Canada.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, guys, I'll look into both. Much appreciated.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sending you a pm with info.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Eowyn said:


> I am sending you a pm with info.


Thank you - I have your PM and will definitely follow up on the information you gave me. I can't reply to your PM yet because I don't have enough posts, but the information is much appreciated!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Having lost 4 goldens to hemangiosarcoma we found this organization who does have research for this type of cancer.
The National Canine Cancer Foundation - Innovative New Hemangiosarcoma Research Study


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am afraid far to many of us here have dealt with hemangiosarcoma, some having lost more than one over time. My first dealings with it was not a golden, but a Great Pyrenees (seems many of them are also being lost to heman.) We adopted Shaggy, a 7 year old blind great Pyrenees last Aug. after losing our last golden, Honey, to lymphoma at age 13. He had BEEN DUMPED ON A COLLEGE CAMPUS, A DOG WHO HAD BEEN HIS ENTIRE LIFE, DUMPED. Shaggy was amazing for a blind dog In now time he knew the lay of our yard where things were, was confident enough to trot around as he did his Pyr patrol. On the Monday he was fine, eating 3 times a day (he needed to gain about 25 pounds), trotting around the yard, following our voices and plopping his head in our lap for ear rubs.

The next mrning he didn't want to get up, wouldn't eat, collapsed on the way to the car on the way to the vet. Gums white as a sheet, temp 106, blursing on his tummy and under his arms as he was bleeding out somewhere. Vet did ultrasound--tumor on spleen had ruptured. Nothing could be done. He would have suffered a few more hours before passing and we wouldn't have that. She sat and I held his head, telling him I loved his as my vet released him. We had only had him 3 1/2 weeks. My vet did necropsy at no charge to double check everything and he had been right on the money. The Silent Killer claims so many dogs--fine one morning, gone that night. 

I had lost Honey to Lymphoma, and just 5 years earlier, my golden girl KayCee to gastrointestional stromal tumor. Had lost my Irish Setter back in '97 to bone cancer, rear leg. He was 12 1/2. Kayce was not quite 9. I was thrilled to learn the Morris Foundation was going to do this research on cancer. I had been donating to them for a number of years for research on AIHA as I had lost my golden boy, Hunter, to it at age 4 years 2 months. They do great work there. And I hope they can come up with an answer.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, gold4me. Four goldens lost to hemangiosarcoma: what a terrible and devastating disease it is.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

3 goldens said:


> I am afraid far to many of us here have dealt with hemangiosarcoma, some having lost more than one over time. (...) The Silent Killer claims so many dogs--fine one morning, gone that night.


That's exactly how I lost Ruby. On the Friday we went for a walk in the forest, several miles, and she was her usual, athletic, happy self. Friday evening she was sleeping at my feet, when she suddenly crawled up into my lap, put her head on my shoulder, and whined. Then she climbed down and went back to sleep.

Saturday morning she was off-color, but still eating. I took her to the vet, who was unable to come up with a diagnosis. 

Sunday morning she was clearly worse, refused her food, and started vomiting. We went back to the vet, who thought she had probably eaten something that was making her sick. Came home with medication for the vomiting. Both vets noted rapid heartbeat.

I sat up with her all night on Sunday, and rushed her to the vet again on Monday morning. She collapsed as we entered the door. IV fluids, ultrasound and preliminary diagnosis: burst tumour, pericardial perfusion. A horrendous 40-minute drive to the specialty vet hospital, where the fluid was removed from around her heart and further tests were done.

Tuesday morning: definitive diagnosis of inoperable cardiac hemangiosarcoma, life expectancy of 16 weeks, probably less, even with chemotherapy. The tumour had most likely burst on Friday evening, just before she crawled up into my lap.

I brought her home, spent 24 hours doing all her favourite things, and had her euthanized in our home, surrounded by her family, on her cushion. It was by far the hardest thing I've ever had to do. She had just turned 8 years old, and at the time of her death was the reigning Canadian agility champion in her division.

Our family is devastated by her loss and the only way I can deal with it is to try and play a small role in finding some way of predicting or curing this awful disease. Thanks to everyone for the information on current research. I'll keep you posted on my fundraising activities this summer.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Such a devastating loss. Is that Ruby in your signature picture. She looks so full of energy and life. Reminds me of my Gracie.

You might also check into the Broad Institute in Boston, a collaboration of researchers at MIT and Harvard. _Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard_ Their website says they're doing research on Goldens and hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought I'd post an update on our fundraising activity. My daughter and I went ahead with our activity at our agility club's trial in early September. My daughter baked cupcakes to order, and I set up my photography studio for mini photo sessions.

We baked, iced and sold 400 (!) cupcakes, and I photographed 40 dogs. One of the vendors at the trial raffled a gift certificate and gave us the proceeds. People were incredibly generous: more than one person gave me a $50 bill for 12 cupcakes, and wouldn't accept any change. I received donations by e-mail from people who couldn't come to the event. By the end of the three-day trial, we had raised $2,000. I also had a corporate sponsor who doubled that amount.

As a result, we were able to send a cheque for $4,000, in honour of Ruby, to the Ontario Vet College Pet Trust canine cancer research fund.

With a friend who also lost her dog to hemangiosarcoma, I'm considering the possibility of setting up a permanent fundraising initiative in Quebec, along the lines of Smiling Blue Skies in Ontario. We have nothing of the kind in the province right now, and I think it would be well supported. We have a couple of ideas, and will be talking to people who have done this kind of thing before, to see what's involved.

It's been a healing experience in some respects. I miss my Ruby every single day, but it's of some comfort to know that the funds we raised will be used to research the awful disease that killed her.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh this is such a great thing you did!
I didn't know how devastating hemangiosarcoma was until I lost my boy to it this July. 
It takes them way too fast!
But cheers to you for this amazing way of honoring your Ruby!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for stepping up and doing something to move forward the research on this terrible disease. It's a great way to honor Ruby.


----------

